# Deleted



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe if some east-coast member's parents were here,
there would be some activity.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

My first real job back in 1984 was at The Unicorn-an Irish Rovers Free House in Toronto. Never met them. It was recently tore down for, you guessed it.....condos. Always liked this song.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Toronto's Carleton Show band consisted of mostly musicians of Irish decent.

I think one of the guitar players was the brother of Stompin Toms guitar player, Bill Lewis.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlton_Showband


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Celtic music is great, especially for acoustic players. Here in Kingston there's an "Irish Folk Club" that gets together for open Celtic jams where fiddlers, flute players and various other instruments are represented. I used to go to them a lot but in recent years my schedule and other factors have kept me away. I'm sure if you google "Celtic Music" you'll find several treasure troves of chord/lyric and tab music.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

There's a great east-coast band in Toronto called 'Sandy MacIntyre's Steeped in Tradition'- consists mostly of one family. They're great. Anyone heard them?

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

They had a pub on the Expo 86 fair grounds in Vancouver. Saw them play a few times there. On another note the music at Expo 86 was incredible in general. At least one concert every day. Many different genres. Saw the Eurythmics, Ella Fitzgerald, John Mayall, Johnny Cash, Suzanne Vega, and several more I can't remember. Things are pretty vague from that era.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> They had a pub on the Expo 86 fair grounds in Vancouver. Saw them play a few times there. On another note the music at Expo 86 was incredible in general. At least one concert every day. Many different genres. Saw the Eurythmics, Ella Fitzgerald, John Mayall, Johnny Cash, Suzanne Vega, and several more I can't remember. Things are pretty vague from that era.


Did you ever make it to any of the Irish pubs in Gastown in the early 70's. Saw the Rovers there a few times and I seem to recall seeing them at a thing at Lumberman's Arch but as you say, things are vague from that era. 




This song is not good when you're driving.....you just gotta tap your foot on the gas.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

"dont you ferget them unicorns" - I grew up with pipe bands, belafonte ,everly bros and rock, and mom loved the irish rovers ( I didnt) who knew where that style would lead....


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Two of my favorites to perform were Whiskey in the Jar and Wasn't That a Party. I read an article in the paper this week saying they were doing their farewell tour in 2016. I though the had already retired.


----------

